# Zero one controler



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ever one havent been on for a bit.Frient just pick up some ho train and stuff,in the stuff he got a zero one controler ,his trying to program some of the trains to work.Some are working but cant control them. Any one have info or any thing that can help. thanks


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably won't be able to control them. Two problems ....

1 - The Zero-1 is a proprietary system (had one myself ages ago) and you had to use their decoders in your engines. Remember, this system was before todays current DCC was standardized. It won't control any of the DCC decoders available today.

2 - This system could not handle the more efficient can motors when using their decoders. I got rid of mine as soon as Atlas began using can motors in their new engines. Just crack the throttle and the engine would take right off. I don't know if Hornby ever came up with a solution for the problem or not as I no longer had mine by that point. They would handle the older open frame motors just fine .... actually had pretty decent control considering ....

Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a link to the Zero-1 Operating manual.

Hornby discontinued the system in the late 80s.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=k8TejVI5CfLT18F1dUnKEA&bvm=bv.85970519,d.eXY

Don


----------



## monk63 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm the friend coupman35 was talking about. To clear things up i have some zero one decoders working and already programmed but i have more that are installed and not that don't respond and i can't figure out how to program them. I have a copy of the manual but it is not clear on the programming. Hope some one can help out thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have the Zero 1 controllers that would be
required to program them?

Don


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

yes i think that what he has. he is trying to program some of the loco whit the zero 1 chip in them.any info be good thanks


----------



## monk63 (Feb 19, 2015)

yes i have controller and the decoders but need info on setting the codes. operating manual is not clear on that


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

To "program" the decoder's address, you first need to obtain some electrically conductive paint. I forget where I found mine - that was about 30 years ago !

Page 8 of the manual shows a block graph indicating which terminals are to be connected for the address you want. The black areas indicates the pads that are to be jumped with the conductive paint.

For example - for address 1, the "A" and Common pad need to be connected. For address 11, the "A", Common and "B" tabs all need to be jumped together.

As indicated in the manual, do not use solder to make these jumpered connections as you will damage the contacts. 

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Think you might be flogging a dead horse here.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Think you might be flogging a dead horse here.


what to you mean by that

|Mark R is being very help full


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would have thought that was fairly obvious. This was a system from 35 years ago and was never a great success. Mark R has already said he gave up on his a long time ago as it didn't work with can motors and you say you can't figure out even how to program the decoders. Doesn't sound like there's any real advantage in operating it. Best left in the eighties where it belongs. Am I being too harsh?


----------



## monk63 (Feb 19, 2015)

hi all thanks for the help ......... i think mark r was very helpful....... problem is solved


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably means that you are working with an obsolete system that is nearly thirty years old and the chances of getting much input is pretty slim. Just a fluke that I happened to have that system thirty years ago and remember it much at all !

That being said, there WAS a group of dedicated Zero-1 users that continued to expand on the system long after Hornby had put it to rest. A Google search may still turn something up.

Mark.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's some interesting information that might interest you ....

You can buy NEW decoders from ZTC Systems. ( http://tauntoncontrolsltd.co.uk/ ) 
ZTC is owned by Robin Palmer who designed the original Zero 1 system 
for Hornby. ZTC sell a Digital Command Control (DCC) system which is 
designed to NMRA standards and will therefore run with a number of 
other makes of DCC. However the ZTC decoders also work on Zero 1.

Four ZTC decoders, the ZTC 203, 205, 206 and 214, can be configured to operate in Zero 1 mode. Should you decide to eventually convert to DCC, these same decoders can still be used. See their manual on page 48 ....

http://tauntoncontrolsltd.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/1272882803-ZTC-511-Manual.pdf

Mark.


----------

